# New Look 576sl



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

I am seriously thinking of the new Look 576sl. having never ridden a Look nor do we have a dealer here, I amlooking for your views on the Look in general. Good reviews and bad please, warts and all.

Thank you


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I love my 585.

However, Look has been going in a direction that I'm disappointed with: their frames are becoming an ugly monocoque departure from the beautiful carbon lugs of yesteryear.

I can't say I'd buy another Look retail. I'd love a 595, I'd buy another 585, but I don't ever see myself buying a 695, 675 or the like.

Note to Look: bring back the classic shapes, bring back the lugs.


----------

